# Field geese in Ga!



## deast1988 (Jan 23, 2018)

What's your loadout?

How many geese decoys? Blinds? Shells? 

In general what all do you or don't you take.

I'm looking at getting the gear up for next season, I have a few calls An 10 floating ghg flocked head geese.

So if you field hunt pond hunt let me know talks set ups.


----------



## across the river (Jan 24, 2018)

deast1988 said:


> What's your loadout?
> 
> How many geese decoys? Blinds? Shells?
> 
> ...



Don't make it too complicated.   I've killed plenty of geese on farm ponds with no decoys.  It is sort of like hunting wooducks, if they are coming to a spot everyday you don't need to try to convince them to come the next day.  With that being said, I usually put out a handful on a pond, but there is typically no need to put out a ton of decoys on a farm pond hunt.  Like I said they are coming anyway, so it isn't like you are trying to bring in migrating snow geese or anything.   You need to worry more about getting a good ground blind as concealing yourself by a pond in the middle of a cow pasture is typically much more of an issue than how many decoys you have out.


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 24, 2018)

I use all fully flocked GHG field decoys and they make a HUGE difference in field hunts. As geese circle they will hit a point where the sun will reflect of unflocked decoys.  I also like a flag in field hunts but use it only when the geese are at a good distance.  We spend a great deal of time "grassing" in our layout blinds with local vegetation.  The number of decoys will vary but I normally try to put out less than the number that has been coming to the field.   A good number that works on average for us is 18-24 when flocks are running 25-40. 

Layout blinds are great at hiding hunters and this is really important when you are hunting with kids and inexperienced hunters. They are also comfortable and even when hunting a pond edge they provide great cover for birds that land short and are swimming over.  
When you have the option of setting up on a pond and have the option of using field decoys such as a grass area- do it.  Geese will very often land well short of floater decoys and swim in. We personally like to shoot them as they drop in so we set decoys 20-40 yards off the water when we can and the geese will often land right on our layout blinds. Obviously the wind is EVERYTHING when setting decoys and trying to direct birds to your feet.

If you cant call, don't.  If you are a great caller, limit your calling to contact growls and low chatter. If they are locked into your spread just be quiet.   After the shot, EVERYONE should call like crazy as this will often bring back younger birds following the chaos of the shooting.  This often works on early season birds.

Hope that helps you. Good luck.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Jan 28, 2018)

Great advice. Lots of times less is more for your calling routines; as Jerry says, if they're coming be quiet. But after you shoot, learn the comeback call which can be a long spit note as hard as you can blow it. It's miraculous to see em come back around and give you another shot.For us, that works about 50 % of the time.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 30, 2018)

When I was there, I used @ 4 dozen silo's, a flag and layout blind.  The flag is more important than a call at times


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 14, 2018)

Or just let me know you have birds and I will bring everything we need!! Seriously....


----------



## tvbrewster (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## Gaducker (Sep 10, 2018)

I just use the tractor.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Sep 11, 2018)

99% of what you are hunting in GA is residents. Find an area they are going or find an area you see them flying all the time and run traffic on them. Like all have said: Don’t need to call much. I’m living proof that you don’t have to know how to do anything other than a basic honk to kill a bunch of ga birds. As far as decoys you could probably do fine with a dozen cheap shells. We run about 30-40 mix of shells and full bodies. If you are running traffic flag or invest in a lucky duck goose flapper. What part of the state are you in?


----------

